# First riding lesson - eek



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

Got my first ever riding lesson on Sunday, just a half hour session to get used to it, but am a little bit nervous of horses, any tips on getting the most out of the lesson?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

you will have a great time,horse riding is fun.let us know how you get on.and good luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Dont plan anything much for the next day,cos you`ll be walking like youve got a giant pumkin between your legs and have leg and bum ache!...lol..have fun!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Just relax and be as confident as you can be!

If you're relaxed then so will the horse be, they will have you on a nice calm horse no doubt for your lesson who will know what to do!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

and wear a riding hat, and gloves...


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> and wear a riding hat, and gloves...


ha ha yes this may help some what!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

saying that riding schools should provide a hat, but not gloves, i'd definately reccomend gloves


----------



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you very much for the tips, I didn't think of gloves and i've gone a bit mad in the garden today and my hands are aching so probably even more reason to wear them tomorrow!

Will let you know how it goes - I used to get 'Your Pony' magazine when I was a kid and always had day dreams about riding  lets see


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww I remember that mag!

I so miss horse riding!


----------



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

Well i really enjoyed my first lesson, even got up to a trot which I was really pleased with but it feels strange being so high up (I am only little!) Hopefully I will get another booked soon, will soon add up though at £16 a 1/2 hour lesson I guess I better get saving the pennies


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

glad you had a good time.gosh thats gone up a lot.i remember using my pocket money for my riding. now i'm showing my age lol


----------



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> glad you had a good time.gosh thats gone up a lot.i remember using my pocket money for my riding. now i'm showing my age lol


I know will add up but as long as i'm enjoying myself and I don't really have a hobby as such. The only other thing was hat hire which was £2 but boots were free


----------



## Steffie (Jun 5, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed your first lesson!

Blimey the price of lessons as gone up


----------



## Tip2toe (Jun 22, 2008)

I was a great rider but I flew off and now I`m scared.You will be a great rider.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

If you do end up falling off - get back on!! The longer you stay off the more scared of getting on you'll be!!
May be worth while (if you really wanna keep this up) buying your own jods and boots etc.

by the way - was your trot on concrete or grass/sand?
let us know how you get on


----------

